# polyester paint



## wisno (Sep 27, 2010)

Is there someone who know ho to apply the polyester finish?. How to mix, how to spray and how long it takes time to dry, etc.
I read that it is a very strong finish and can built a thick film layer, I want to use a polyester finish for wood is it possible?

Any information will really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

where did you hear about the paint?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

probably should stick this in Specialty Coatings for Industrial uses.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

There is no specific answer to this question. There are many types of polyester and epoxy paints and coatings. 

Best IMO to direct any questions to the manufacturer. Guessing could mean a very serious error in judgement. The crosslinking (hardning) of both are exothermic. If mixed incorrectly or in too great a quantity these paints and coating can crossling in minutes and even combust.


----------



## BlackSagePainting (Jul 4, 2010)

perhaps Leisure Suit Larry could answer? or am I dating myself.... k, back to working on estimates, sorry for the intrusion


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Retired said:


> There is no specific answer to this question. There are many types of polyester and epoxy paints and coatings.
> 
> Best IMO to direct any questions to the manufacturer. Guessing could mean a very serious error in judgement. The crosslinking (hardning) of both are exothermic. If mixed incorrectly or in too great a quantity these paints and coating can crossling in minutes and even combust.


I take it Combusting is not good?


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

BlackSagePainting said:


> perhaps Leisure Suit Larry could answer? or am I dating myself.... k, back to working on estimates, sorry for the intrusion


I'm surprised Larry didn't respond too. He may have his suit in the washer and doesn't want to appear in the altogether with nothing on but his white shoes and belt.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I never did like those suits, kinda funny looking.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> I take it Combusting is not good?


I can only speak to the combustion caused by an exothermic reaction with polyester or epoxy coatings mixed in large volumes.

If you are asking for the astronomers view, I suggest "www.pieinthesky.com.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combustion


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Polyester is a resin that activates with a peroxide initiator, resulting in a thermosetting coating. These coatings are used with fiberglass reinforcement as I understand it, because they cure very rigid, and have high stress during their rapid cure. In other words, this sounds like a fiberglass resin job. Use a respirator.


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

We market a polyester "primer" that is clear and is primarily used to get the build on aircraft interiors, conversion vans, limos and the like.

Tricky to use, very short pot life (45 minutes), but builds like crazy.

Is this what you are looking for?


----------

